# Giant fathom electric e+2 29 2021



## Shel (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi has anyone purchased and trialed the giant fathom electric e+2 29 2021 model please? Is it any good how many miles on average does it take you in eco or the next one up. 

Would it be just as good on mainly roads? 
Thankyou in advance for any responses.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My average is my average. I have a different model but the similiraties are many.
Mine is a 2020. You might have big numbers if you are light, with back wind or no wind.
If you are already a regular rider in shape you can use little assist to have more range 
and a key is to use your transmission. Obviously lots of hills is an influence.
If your traction needs are limited fast rolling tires and proper pressure will help you.
The Yamaha/Giant is a very good reliable choice, mine has not seen the shop in 9 months.


----------

